

UK officials raid Guardian, destroy HDDs to stop Snowden stories - Maakuth
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/19/4638202/uk-officials-destroy-guardian-hard-drives-in-misguided-effort-to-stop

======
benologist
2nd hand summary of
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/19/david-m...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/19/david-
miranda-schedule7-danger-reporters)

